# Iowa Open



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

I have found a venue for a Iowa Open, Lyons Middle School in Clinton Iowa. It's about 2 1/2 hrs. from Chicago, 6 hrs. from Minneapolis, 3 hrs from Des Moines, 2 Days 17 hrs. from Anchorage AK, & 4 1/2 hrs. from St. Louis. I'm planning on having it on a weekend in March/April. 

I need to know what weekend is best for the people going, if you would be able to go please vote on the weekend that's best for you.

EDIT: I put in the wrong dates for April, just imagine they're all 2 days earlier.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure any of those work best for me, but I'll have to double check. It's also about 6 hours away from the city that's going to win everything >_>


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> It's also about 6 hours away from the city that's going to win everything >_>



Sioux City?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you meant to put weekends in April, Cyrus? The dates are incorrect... none of those are on weekends.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would prefer April, it would give me more time to practice.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> I think you meant to put weekends in April, Cyrus? The dates are incorrect... none of those are on weekends.



Oops, I was looking at june.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 10, 2010)

This might not happen, the principal isn't responding (but I might have his e mail wrong).


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2010)

I would actually prefer it later in the spring, maybe may or early june. And sunday...I'm very busy Saturdays.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

This is back on track, I talked to the principal in person & it appears I didn't receive the e-mail he sent back to me. I'm about to e-mail him, is it okay with everyone for me to request March 27th? Or is that too close? If it is, April 24th?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

Anything AFTER May 3rd or I cannot go.


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally an iowa competition! I hate traveling so far for comps


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 7, 2010)

Anything after March 18-19!


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Can you please make it in May?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

RDT96 said:


> Anything after March 18-19!



Which is May, right?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 7, 2010)

how far away is clinton from debeuque?


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 7, 2010)

NOT April 24th, my school musical is that weekend, I'm in theatre.


----------



## Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

Guys, he's not going to change the date because of 3 people.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

So far nobody says "no" to May.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm fine with May as long as its early in May


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> I'm fine with May as long as its early in May



I'm fine with May as long as its late in May


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with May as long as its early in May
> ...



The problem with late May is that many of us are busy with things like finals and graduation.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



I'm graduating, but not on Saterday...


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, I'm going to ACEN in May, so that might be problematic...maybe if it's over spring break, I could fly directly into Iowa or something on my way back


----------



## Bryan (Feb 8, 2010)

Cyrus, were you scrambling or judging at the Chicago Open?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 9, 2010)

I really want this to happen. I would volunteer to judge, scramble, etc...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 9, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I really want this to happen. I would volunteer to judge, scramble, etc...



Ditto.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 9, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



The problem with early May is that many of us are busy with things like finals and graduation.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus, were you scrambling or judging at the Chicago Open?



Judging.



JackJ said:


> how far away is clinton from debeuque?



Little over an hour.



If I shoot for mid-april that would leave enough time, correct?


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus, were you scrambling or judging at the Chicago Open?
> ...



Awesome that will give me enough time to convince my parents to go.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2010)

April 17th?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm, I was thinking mid March. Many of us will be on spring break from school at that time.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Hmm, I was thinking mid March. Many of us will be on spring break from school at that time.



That wouldn't work very well for me. I'll be in India over spring break. Many people also go on vacation over spring break.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, well, I really have no preference.


----------



## darthyody (Feb 10, 2010)

NOT MARCH 13, 14 or preferably NOT MARCH. April anytime and I can come.


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anything that's not March. I'm happy with April anytime pretty much. It could be one of my "birthday presents" to go. Chicago open was a "Christmas Present".


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 14, 2010)

I've gotten the okay from the school to have it on April 24th.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aww, that's the weekend I'm busy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Just to keep you guys informed, so far:

*We can rent the school from 8:00-5:30 on April 24th & I'll be signing the contract for it on monday.
*There may (probably) be HaiYan giveaways.
*(Probably) If you pay online, he first 50% of people to pay online will get their names in a drawing for a HaiYan.
*Events (Probably) 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, Megaminx/5x5x5, 3x3x3 OH, Pyraminx, Magic, MM. 2x2x2 - 2 rounds 3x3x3 - 2-3 rounds.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 20, 2010)

what about blind?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, I forgot about that. We'll see if it can be added.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright! I'll be there!


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome! I'll be there too!


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm on spring break from March 13th to the 22nd....I'm up in MN so over Spring Break would be best for me.

Actually late May works as well, school get's out like....May 13th.


----------



## Carson (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm... this is tempting. I have never been to Iowa... 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 20, 2010)

JackJ said:


> what about blind?



We'll have some potential events, but you need to remember this is the first time holding a competition in this area, so we want to make sure that we don't overcommit ourselves and have to cut events.

More judges/scrambles means we get through events quicker. 



gamemeister27 said:


> I'm on spring break from March 13th to the 22nd....I'm up in MN so over Spring Break would be best for me.



Yeah, the date's been pretty much decided. Besides, you seem to disappear every MN Open and don't compete anyway. Plus you haven't competed in Twin Cities Cubing Classic or Cubetcha. So we probably won't schedule the IA Open around someone that won't show up


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> Hmm... this is tempting. I have never been to Iowa... 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's another reason to come: Clinton (the city we're holding it in) used to be the city with the most millionaires in the whole united states! Tourist attraction!

But seriously, Iowa's great.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Here's another reason to come: Clinton (the city we're holding it in) used to be the city with the most millionaires in the whole united states! Tourist attraction!
> 
> But seriously, Iowa's great.



here's another reason not to come: no possible airport access. Just sayin'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another reason to come: Clinton (the city we're holding it in) used to be the city with the most millionaires in the whole united states! Tourist attraction!
> ...



I'm pretty sure we have an airport. But I think it's private.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another reason to come: Clinton (the city we're holding it in) used to be the city with the most millionaires in the whole united states! Tourist attraction!
> ...



Yeah, it's the Midwest. I expect most people are going to be driving anyway. Heck, we've had competitions in the area with a major airport and people don't fly in. So it's not exactly a critical thing.....


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn...I can't go


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2010)

Unimpressive event list. I probably won't go unless Waris is taking me.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2010)

we should add clock just for David!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2010)

Wouldn't really help tbh.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what would make it an impressive list?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2010)

well if we have Square 1 that might attract a few more competitors


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

So would megaminx, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, BLD, Feet, Clock, etc.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't done 6x6 or Square-1 since nationals, and they are two of my favorite events. I couldn't really care less about 5x5, megaminx, OH, or BLD.

I'm not saying I won't go at all, just that I won't go if it's going to be difficult for me to get there.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > what about blind?
> ...



I suppose that's true.....but I'm gonna do it this time! Hopefully......


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2010)

when is this gonna be on the WCA site?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 21, 2010)

JackJ said:


> when is this gonna be on the WCA site?



Cyrus has to sign the contract tomorrow, and I need to put up a website and get that ready.

Many people probably haven't done 6x6 since Nationals, since according to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Id=666&regionId=USA&years=&pattern=&list=List , only CMU Fall has held it since then. Probably because it's a huge pain to organize.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok. Thanks Bryan. See you there.


----------



## xspamx (Feb 22, 2010)

Clinton is like an hour away from my hometown so i should be able to make it


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2010)

I might go. 6.5 hrs is kind of a long drive though, and my dad won't be super excited to drive me. Are there any good hotels around? I'd rather arrive friday night, than get up at 3 in the morning, and drive there.


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 22, 2010)

How many people are coming that are ACTUALLY from iowa besides Cyrus? I feel isolated in such an overlooked state. haha


----------



## xspamx (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm from iowa


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## xspamx (Feb 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another reason to come: Clinton (the city we're holding it in) used to be the city with the most millionaires in the whole united states! Tourist attraction!
> ...



Quad Cities/Moline airport


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

xspamx said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Except that airport is still an hour's drive from Clinton, and there is _still_ no way to get there without a car.


----------



## Carson (Feb 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> xspamx said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Perhaps one of the "locals" would volunteer to find a van and pick up anyone who was coming in by plane. If everyone flying in could schedule their flight to land within a few hours of one-another, it could work.

Just a thought


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 22, 2010)

Or you could walk? I might be able to get my father to go to the airport. But we would only be able to get 4 people in the car.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> xspamx said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Yes. This is why Clinton, IA is not going to be considered for Nationals.

Not every competition needs to be easily accessible to everyone in the entire nation. Like I said, Cubetcha was in the Twin Cities, which has a major airport hub, and looking at competitor locations, I doubt anyone flew in.

Sure, we could spend extra time trying to get the competition in a larger city (and I've actually worked with people in IA multiple times) to have something with a major airport, but if that gains us just one or two competitors (but most likey 0), then what's the point?


----------



## RyanO (Feb 22, 2010)

RDT96 said:


> How many people are coming that are ACTUALLY from iowa besides Cyrus? I feel isolated in such an overlooked state. haha



I'm also from Iowa, and I have a couple of friends at Iowa State that will probably come. What part of Iowa do you live in?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > xspamx said:
> ...



In general, my argument was aimed at the assumption that Clinton was this great place to hold a competition. I'm not arguing that there should be a competition there, as I'm sure that there will be plenty of localish people wanting to go, but it is definitely not an amazing location.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 22, 2010)

Which increases my chances of winning something.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

I should go just to beat Ryan in pyraminx and ruin his day


----------



## RyanO (Feb 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I should go just to beat Ryan in pyraminx and ruin his day



Well, I guess 2nd isn't so bad.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

Just so you know, I didn't get the contract signed. I may be able to get it tomorrow, but I'll probably have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 23, 2010)

@RyanO I'm from Cedar Rapids


----------



## RyanO (Feb 23, 2010)

I live in Ames. I just moved to Iowa recently for college.


----------



## xspamx (Feb 23, 2010)

I was originally from Muscatine but now i live in Ames for ISU. GO STATE!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 23, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I live in Ames. I just moved to Iowa recently for college.





xspamx said:


> I was originally from Muscatine but now i live in Ames for ISU. GO STATE!



ISU should have a Cube Club


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

Bryan said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Ames. I just moved to Iowa recently for college.
> ...



2 people?


----------



## RyanO (Feb 24, 2010)

There are a few more serious cubers at ISU, they just don't go to the forums really.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

RyanO said:


> There are a few more serious cubers at ISU, they just don't go to the forums really.



Are you guys car-pooling to the competition?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 24, 2010)

So Cyrus... Did you get that contract signed?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the contract, but I haven't signed it yet. I'll have it signed within 5 hours & turned in tomorrow.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 24, 2010)

yay!!


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few more serious cubers at ISU, they just don't go to the forums really.
> ...



I'm taking a few people from Ames, if anyone else around there needs a ride just let me know.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



If I can make it to Ames would you be able to take me the rest of the way?


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

David, I'll give you a ride if you can make it to Ames by 4:00 PM Friday.

EDIT*

Now I really do need to practice my pyraminx, lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the earliest bus arrives at 3:50 

Edit: actually it doesn't arrive until 4:05 >_>


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

That's fine.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 26, 2010)

Events: 
Rubik's Cube
2x2x2
4x4x4
5x5x5
3x3x3 One-handed
Magic and Master Magic
Pyraminx
Megaminx

I haven't got the contract signed, so it's not official yet. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to release the website (although you could probably find it with google).


----------



## JackJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Are there going to be any hard limits on the puzzles?


----------



## xspamx (Feb 26, 2010)

you sign the contract yet?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to release the website (although you could probably find it with google).



Well, Google wouldn't have it indexed yet, but if people look at the other competition websites I've made, it's fairly obvious.



JackJ said:


> Are there going to be any hard limits on the puzzles?



We'll probably have to have some limit on 5x5 and Megaminx, but hopefully not make it a hard limit. For now, you can choose one or the other (and we'll try to let people do the other if we have time), so we should have plenty of time for people to do an average. If you're extremely slow though, having someone do 9 minute averages can still kill us. Hopefully we can go with a 6 minute time limit and you have to get one of those in your first two solves to continue, and no "DNF of death".

anyway, we'll have online payment, because it makes checking a million times easier. While we won't absolutely require it, you'll have the incentive to do it because the sooner you pay, the greater your chances of winning a prize. 

It might be something like, "2 cubes will be given out to 2 people (1 each) within the first 1/3 to pay online. 2 cubes to 2 people (1 each) within the first 2/3 to pay online, and 2 cubes to people who pay online". So if 30 people paid online, if you're in the first 10, then you have a 1/5 chance of winning a cube (1st drawing), 1/10 chance of winning a cube (2nd drawing), and 1/15 chance of winning a cube (3rd drawing).

I tried to think of other incentives for people to pay online, but this seemed like a good one (especially since some people wanted giveaways and I do have some things to giveaway). 

anyway, now I'm just waiting for the contract to be signed....


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol. I registed.

Bryan and Cyrus, check your PM's.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 26, 2010)

I think we're using HaiYan's for prizes.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I think we're using HaiYan's for prizes.



Nah, it's been established many times they're not Haiyans....they're cubes from Haiyan.....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I think we're using HaiYan's for prizes.
> ...



Oh, I figured when you said "those cubes from Haiyan" you meant HaiYan's. They're type A's?


----------



## Carson (Feb 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I tried to think of other incentives for people to pay online, but this seemed like a good one (especially since some people wanted giveaways and I do have some things to giveaway).



Would be cool to have a script to do the "drawings." For every day a competitor is registered prior to the closing of registration, that competitor would get an entry.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Bump.

Clinton does have an airport. http://www.clintonairport.us/


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bump.
> 
> Clinton does have an airport. http://www.clintonairport.us/



"Serving the Gateway Area"

Municipal Airports don't really count.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bump.
> 
> Clinton does have an airport. http://www.clintonairport.us/



That website is hilariously bad.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, I thought you owned a plane.

I'm pretty sure you can get a plane to Clinton from the Quad Cities.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

You're missing the point: It's highly impractical to try to fly into Clinton. I would be shocked if I could board a plane in KC and make it to Clinton in a few hours, like I could if I was going to Chicago or something. Not that it's impossible to get to Clinton by plane, but it's most likely not the cheapest, quickest, or easiest way.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You're missing the point: It's highly impractical to try to fly into Clinton. I would be shocked if I could board a plane in KC and make it to Clinton in a few hours, like I could if I was going to Chicago or something. Not that it's impossible to get to Clinton by plane, but it's most likely not the cheapest, quickest, or easiest way.



Exactly!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > You're missing the point: It's highly impractical to try to fly into Clinton. I would be shocked if I could board a plane in KC and make it to Clinton in a few hours, like I could if I was going to Chicago or something. Not that it's impossible to get to Clinton by plane, but it's most likely not the cheapest, quickest, or easiest way.
> ...



Glad we agree then


----------



## roaggarwal (Mar 5, 2010)

will anyone be selling new taiyans at the competion. how much or would they be willing to trade a type c for one


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2010)

that website was sooooo hard to get to


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> will anyone be selling new taiyans at the competion. how much or would they be willing to trade a type c for one



iSpinz will, but I doubt he'll want to trade for one that was reported by the owner just a couple weeks earlier as "broken" & one where "one of the edges dont fit".


----------



## Bryan (Mar 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> that website was sooooo hard to get to



Yeah, for the people who can't figure out the mystery, it'll be announced shortly after we get final approval from the school.


----------



## roaggarwal (Mar 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> roaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > will anyone be selling new taiyans at the competion. how much or would they be willing to trade a type c for one
> ...



that isnt true. that ws the first day i had it completely assembled. now it is much better.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 6, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > roaggarwal said:
> ...



Well it still can't be that good if the edge doesn't fit. 

Hopefully we will get the okay by Monday.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 6, 2010)

Am I invited?


----------



## JackJ (Mar 6, 2010)

of course


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 6, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Am I invited?



Of course not!


----------



## Logan (Mar 6, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Am I invited?



Nope




Spoiler



Of course


----------



## roaggarwal (Mar 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> roaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


 
yeah, i was over reacting. it is great now. the edge fits. u have seen the cube yourself


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there a link to the page? I can probably go...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> roaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > will anyone be selling new taiyans at the competion. how much or would they be willing to trade a type c for one
> ...


$12. Get 'em while they last.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 6, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Lol. I registed.
> 
> Bryan and Cyrus, check your PM's.


Ispinz, how did you register?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 6, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I registed.
> ...


I went to the site.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 6, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


whats the website?


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 6, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



Mystery, you have to find it yourself.


----------



## Carson (Mar 6, 2010)

So looking at the site... am I to assume that BLD is definitely not a possibility?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 6, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > roaggarwal said:
> ...


and trust me, they will not last...


----------



## Carson (Mar 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I am using a Taiyan that I got from him as my primary cube now. I did have some trouble with one of the screws wanting to back out, but a bit of "thread tape" on the screw fixed it and the cube is really great now. It is quick, and is very reluctant to pop.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Lol. Luckily, I ordered *alot* of Taiyans and mini QJ's this time.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 7, 2010)

Carson said:


> So looking at the site... am I to assume that BLD is definitely not a possibility?



It's a potential event, just not guaranteed.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Cyrus, have you finalized everything with the school?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm going to email the principal, I'm not sure if we will get a confirmation. It seems like he would've said something.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey I was wondering how much registration is and where I register. Also what kind of events will be held.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 10, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> Hey I was wondering how much registration is and where I register. Also what kind of events will be held.



Rubik's Cube
2x2x2
4x4x4
5x5x5
3x3x3 One-handed
Magic and Master Magic
Pyraminx
Megaminx

Registration is $5 for the first event, and $2 for each additional event.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2010)

When is registration due and where do I register.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 10, 2010)

Registration is not open yet. Wait for it to be announced on the WCA site, a link will be posted here.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Registration is not open yet. Wait for it to be announced on the WCA site, a link will be posted here.



And all of this is waiting on getting confirmation that the venue has been secured.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> That wouldn't work very well for me. I'll be in India over spring break.



Just to give people a status update:

I'm still waiting on confirmation of the venue and Cyrus is now gone, so I won't be able to get a confirmation until probably the 22nd at the soonest.

I can't send in the competition to the WCA until we know that we have the venue. Someone else could've booked the venue out from underneath us, the application could be rejected for some reason, the application could be accepted but then they require some other stuff (like insurance papers). These are all very real possibilities.

I asked Cyrus what his backup plan would be if the venue fell through, and he didn't answer that question.

So anyway, the IA Open may not happen at all if we don't get the venue confirmed in time.


----------



## Carson (Mar 14, 2010)

Well... if all else fails, we can fall back on MY backup plan... Taco Bell.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 16, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I asked Cyrus what his backup plan would be if the venue fell through, and he didn't answer that question.



I don't remember this, but, I don't have a back-up venue, no.

I'll email the principal, but, the Iowa Open may not happen as planned. We'll probably still be able to get the venue, but may have to push the date back. Which I guess is my back-up plan.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 17, 2010)

When can we register.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> When can we register.





DavidWoner said:


> Registration is not open yet. Wait for it to be announced on the WCA site, a link will be posted here.



Stop asking the same question or you will get a short ban. And don't try to bump the thread needlessly either.

Cyrus- what was the backup date you had in mind?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> guinepigs rock said:
> 
> 
> > When can we register.
> ...



I don't have an exact backup date, but, I'll probably post a couple Saturdays in May & see which ones work best for the majority.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 18, 2010)

Have no fear! It turns out there was a mistake in the emailing & we received confirmation on the 8th (,I think, I may have misinterpreted my principal, it was a rushed email with bad grammar).


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 19, 2010)

I would prefer april I can not go in March.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi mabey we can move it to the quad cities.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 19, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I would prefer april I can not go in March.





guinepigs rock said:


> Hi mabey we can move it to the quad cities.



Ok, sure! Just for you!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I would prefer april I can not go in March.


The date was decided a long time ago, plus March is 2/3 of the way over & we haven't announced the competition yet. Luckily for you, it's April 24th.



guinepigs rock said:


> Hi mabey we can move it to the quad cities.


What's wrong with Clinton? 

To give everyone a quick update: We're waiting for the okay from Tyson, which shouldn't take more than 2 days, & then we'll release the website, registration, etc.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IowaOpen2010
http://www.cubingusa.com/iowa/


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 19, 2010)

So you can leave the competition early, right?


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 19, 2010)

No, you are chained and shackled to the tables and you may not, under law, leave early


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> No, you are chained and shackled to the tables and you may not, under law, leave early


this competition doesn't sound as fun as I thought...


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> So you can leave the competition early, right?



You could. 3x3 final round is usually the last event. If you have a scheduling conflict, let me know and we can try to work something out.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > So you can leave the competition early, right?
> ...


well, I would have to leave by 12:30... which sucks...


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > So you can leave the competition early, right?
> ...



Your reply was much more helpful than mine.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



In that case, you should bribe me heavily to make sure I schedule the events you want in the morning.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


could I just not go to the finals?
Would I still get my averages on WCA?
I could also do 2x2, 3x3 OH, magic and pyraminx as my other options


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



If 24.30 is your PB, you might not even get into finals.

Is there anyone who usually makes a facebook page? Or can I make one?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


my PB is 16.94. my average is 24.30.
So I probably wont make it into finals anyway?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



The cut-off is usually 25-30 seconds, depending on the number of competitors. So it all depends on how well you do & how many other people are there.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


so when will the schedule be up?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Go ahead and make a Facebook event. 

A 24.30 might make it to the next round. I've gotten 26 at some of my comps and have still made it (I usually don't warm up because I'm busy running the comp).

If you don't show up for the final, your other solves will still count. As a courtesy, let me know you're leaving.

Schedule will be determined later. After I have some free time and collect bribes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=109784742370950


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...


ok ill try to get my parents to let me go.....
it's going to be hard to convince them...
any ideas?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone want an after-party somewhere? I know a couple restaurants.

By the way, Alcohol, Tobacco, Drugs, & Gum is strictly prohibited. You have them (use them for gum), your out.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anyone want an after-party somewhere? I know a couple restaurants.
> 
> By the way, Alcohol, Tobacco, Drugs, & Gum is strictly prohibited. You have them (use them for gum), your out.



Why gum?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want an after-party somewhere? I know a couple restaurants.
> ...



There was also a gum ban at Chicago, did you complain then?

It's because they have had problems with gum being stuck on chairs, tables, the floor, trays, etc.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


No, just wondering.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



It's a very strict ban in my school.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

So... How shall I go about finding a way to get there if I was going?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> So... How shall I go about finding a way to get there if I was going?


Chauffeur.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha. I couldn't find a flight that would go there. Maybe if I flew to the city of another cuber who's close who would drive? I actually have no idea.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

To Moline, IL I don't think it's worth spending $650 though. You might be able to find one to Chicago cheaper.

On a different note, 88 more dollars & we break even.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha. I couldn't find a flight that would go there. Maybe if I flew to the city of another cuber who's close who would drive? I actually have no idea.



As discussed earlier, there's not really direct airport into Clinton. I would try to check with Chicago people to see if anyone can give you a ride. While it's not the closest city with an airport, all flights there are going to be cheaper. 

I'm really surprised more Chicago people aren't signed up yet. While it's not exactly in Chicago, it's going to be close enough to be a day trip.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Found a couple $290.80 return flight (taxes included) flights from Grand Forks (only 2 hours away) to Moline. 

At this point it's a definite possibility. Just wondering where people will be staying.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Found a couple $290.80 return flight (taxes included) flights from Grand Forks (only 2 hours away) to Moline.
> 
> At this point it's a definite possibility. Just wondering where people will be staying.



I'm probably going to get Bryan a room here, we know the owners & can probably get a discount for him.

Moline is less than an hour a way, if anyone else is flying into there, I may be able to send out a car to get you guys.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'm probably going to get Bryan a room here, we know the owners & can probably get a discount for him.
> 
> Moline is less than an hour a way, if anyone else is flying into there, I may be able to send out a car to get you guys.



It's looking very hopeful. We (mother and I) still have to look into it, but it looks hopeful.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably going to get Bryan a room here, we know the owners & can probably get a discount for him.
> ...



Is your mother going to escort you? If so, that means we only have 1 spot left. Unless Bryan, or someone else coming a day early has a car with more space & is willing to pick people up, or have one of my parents drive.

EDIT: Or I could just not go along for the ride.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is your mother going to escort you? If so, that means we only have 1 spot left. Unless Bryan, or someone else coming a day early has a car with more space & is willing to pick people up, or have one of my parents drive.
> 
> EDIT: Or I could just not go along for the ride.



Yes, she would be going too. I'm getting so excited...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Is your mother going to escort you? If so, that means we only have 1 spot left. Unless Bryan, or someone else coming a day early has a car with more space & is willing to pick people up, or have one of my parents drive.
> ...



Are you staying longer than the competition? I can't see someone putting down $600+ just for a 1 day stay + competition.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Are you staying longer than the competition? I can't see someone putting down $600+ just for a 1 day stay + competition.



Who said $600+? Well, the initial plan was to get there on the 23rd, and leave on the 25th...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Are you staying longer than the competition? I can't see someone putting down $600+ just for a 1 day stay + competition.
> ...


$250 a seat, ~$50-$75 a room, is $600+. Or did you mean the tickets were $125 each so $250 total?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> $250 a seat, ~$50-$75 a room, is $600+. Or did you mean the tickets were $125 each so $250 total?



I'd be paying $300, $291 for the flight, and $9 for the comp.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > $250 a seat, ~$50-$75 a room, is $600+. Or did you mean the tickets were $125 each so $250 total?
> ...



Hotel, & a second ticket. Plus food.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hotel, & a second ticket. Plus food.



Moms. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

"I have no idea what Minigoings is thinking....if you're going to spend hundreds on going to a competition, why not go to a huge one? Winnipeg to Grand Forks is a 2 hour drive."-Bryan


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> "I have no idea what Minigoings is thinking....if you're going to spend hundreds on going to a competition, why not go to a huge one? Winnipeg to Grand Forks is a 2 hour drive."-Bryan



...is there a comp in Grand Forks?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > "I have no idea what Minigoings is thinking....if you're going to spend hundreds on going to a competition, why not go to a huge one? Winnipeg to Grand Forks is a 2 hour drive."-Bryan
> ...



I think he meant that's where the airport was.

Don't take it like I don't want you there, I'm just curious.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I think he meant that's where the airport was.
> 
> Don't take it like I don't want you there, I'm just curious.



I know, it's just, I want to go to a small comp to start off. And it would be a weekend vacation (and a reason to miss school!). There are no comps close to me that I could go to (except maybe Ontario) that I could drive to.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I think he meant that's where the airport was.
> ...



Oh, my mom was seriously impressed when he heard someone was coming from Winnipeg.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Oh, my mom was seriously impressed when he heard someone was coming from Winnipeg.



Actually, now that I think about it. People at school could sponsor me. Some friends were like "I'd give you money to go to a competition" a week ago. I should let them no.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> "I have no idea what Minigoings is thinking....if you're going to spend hundreds on going to a competition, why not go to a huge one? Winnipeg to Grand Forks is a 2 hour drive."-Bryan


You really shouldn't quote stuff from private conversations. 



miniGOINGS said:


> ...is there a comp in Grand Forks?


If I knew there would be enough interest in a competition there, I'd organize one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's the deal Goins. If a second person is coming into the Moline airport, & one of you is willing to wait for the other's flight, we'll give you both a ride. If not, you'll have to find a taxi.



Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > "I have no idea what Minigoings is thinking....if you're going to spend hundreds on going to a competition, why not go to a huge one? Winnipeg to Grand Forks is a 2 hour drive."-Bryan
> ...



Oh, sorry. I didn't think you'd mind me posting that excerpt. I could delete it if it's really bothering you, although the damage is probably already done


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Here's the deal Goins. If a second person is coming into the Moline airport, & one of you is willing to wait for the other's flight, we'll give you both a ride. If not, you'll have to find a taxi.



Umm we'd be there on the 23rd.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Oh, sorry. I didn't think you'd mind me posting that excerpt. I could delete it if it's really bothering you, although the damage is probably already done



Nope, just informing you for future stuff.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

So would anyone going to the comp like to sponsor me as well?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal Goins. If a second person is coming into the Moline airport, & one of you is willing to wait for the other's flight, we'll give you both a ride. If not, you'll have to find a taxi.
> ...



I think anyone flying in would want to come in on Friday, they would be pretty tired at the competition if they flew in the day of.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> So would anyone going to the comp like to sponsor me as well?



I'll (possibly) give you a discount on a room, & a ride. 

EDIT: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > So would anyone going to the comp like to sponsor me as well?
> ...



Haha, that works.  That would be wonderfully accepted though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I'm not joking. I'm working on having anyone staying at The Country Inns & Suites Hotel, & going to the competition get a discount. This isn't for sure yet though, so no one should count on it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 28, 2010)

sigh if only i could get in contact with sam or spencer, im hoping to go as well.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anyone want an after-party somewhere? I know a couple restaurants.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't look at me...

I have no idea.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Don't look at me...
> 
> I have no idea.



You don't know whether you would like to go to an after party or not? I'd think you would, consider you would have nothing else to do after the competition besides sight-see.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea, you're probably right. Restaurant sounds good to me, but I won't be bringing my tux.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, there's. Rastrelli's, Italian food. Yen Ching, Chinese Buffet. La Feria, Mexican. Those are the only restaurants in Clinton able to handle a lot of people at once, have big tables, & is big enough that we won't seem obnoxious.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Make a poll.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Make a poll.



How? I already have one, & I'm not making a new thread.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Make a poll.
> ...



pshh chinese buffet duh.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Yah, I was thinking Yen Ching, or Rastrelli's. La Feria doesn't impress me very much, I just wanted a variety of options.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Chinese wins.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



i love chinese buffets.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i love chinese buffets.



+Roux


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Chinese wins.



Two people doesn't make it win. I wonder what local Clintonians would say... I'll check.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Two people doesn't make it win. I wonder what local Clintonians would say... I'll check.



Why don't you mass email all of the people signed up for the comp?


----------



## Carson (Mar 28, 2010)

Registered!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Two people doesn't make it win. I wonder what local Clintonians would say... I'll check.
> ...



I don't have their email's, not everyone is signed up yet, not everyone is going to go to the after party, etc.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I don't have their email's, not everyone is signed up yet, not everyone is going to go to the after party, etc.



Wait till the 17th (when guarenteed registration ends). Ask if people are going, and if so, which they would prefer.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have their email's, not everyone is signed up yet, not everyone is going to go to the after party, etc.
> ...



Okay. I was currently just making sure people were interested.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Oops, it's the 19th.


----------



## Carson (Mar 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Do these places need reservations? If they don't, then it can be decided up until the last minute... if they do need reservations, then it could probably be decided first thing that morning, and reservations could still be made with ~8 hours notice.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 28, 2010)

Carson said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



No place except Rastrelli's (I think), but it would still be kind to call and warn them they would be getting a lot of people ahead of time.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 28, 2010)

What time is 3x3 event and magic I also have to leave early.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh no, more practice..... ugh...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Oh no, more practice..... ugh...



Haha, me too.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

My goals are pretty easy, except for one-hand. Goins, you & I are racing.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 30, 2010)

Well here are my goals to complete at the comp... ugh...

2x2: sub-5 single sub-8 a5
3x3: sub-18 single sub 20 a5
4x4: sub-1:30 single sub 1:45 a5
3x3 OH: sub 50 single sub 1:15 a5
Magic: sub 1.05 single sub 1.50 a5 
Pyra: sub 14 single sub 20 a5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> My goals are pretty easy, except for one-hand. Goins, you & I are racing.



Um, ok...?

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

Goals, just so iSpinz isn't lonely.

2x2x2 - Get into Final Sub-6 single Sub-7 AO5
3x3x3 - Get into Final Sub-20 single Sub-25 AO5
One-hand - If there's a Final, get in. Sub-35 Single Sub-45 AO5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

Goal: Not lose to Cola (except for OH, I'm not going to even sign up for that).


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Goal: Not lose to Cola (except for OH, I'm not going to even sign up for that).



goals: find a ride
comp goals: at least 1 sub-20 hopefully two and a sub 23 a05 as well as final.
and to beat cola and mini.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> goals: find a ride
> comp goals: at least 1 sub-20 hopefully two and a sub 23 a05 as well as final.
> and to beat cola and mini.



I'm editing the vid. 19.30 NL, 22.30 A5, 24.28 A12


----------



## Carson (Mar 30, 2010)

Goals:

2x2: At least one sub :10 single and a sub :12 average... Also, not to forget a PBL alg in the middle of a solve and have something like this happen again:
11.84 11.46 18.61 1:23.16 22.40

3x3: At least one sub :30 single and a sub :35 average. I reserve the right to drop these times if I get to practice quite a bit before then.

4x4: Sub 2:00 single. I'm yet to have one of these... ever... even at home. Ambitious? Yes... Also, a sub 2:15 average.

5x5: All solves sub 6:00... I suck at 5x5.

OH: Get a successful solve... just one and I will be happy.

Magic: Sub 2 average

Pyraminx... hahaha...hahaha...hahaha. My goal is to not have anyone laugh at me. *Chicago Flashback* Lookup my times if you are curious.

If blind is added: Would love to have my first successful competition solve.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Figured out what I'll be wearing during 2x2 if I go.




<---


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok Cola,

1. How far is the Contry Inns & Suites from the school?

2. Is there any possible discount on a room for two nights?

3. Have you confirmed that your family could drive us from the airport (we may choose to rent a car)?

Please answer ASAP so we (mother and I) can get things ready.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 1, 2010)

Goals:
2x2 - sub5 single sub10 a5
3x3 - sub15 single, sub17 a5
3x3 OH - sub40 single, sub50 a5
4x4 - sub 1:20 single, sub 1:45 a5
Pyraminx - sub15 single, sub20 a5
Magic - no epic failing........


----------



## JackJ (Apr 1, 2010)

GOALS:
2x2 - sub4 single sub 6 a5
3x3 - sub19 single sub 20 a5
4x4 - sub 1:40 single sub 1:50 a5
pyraminx - sub 10 single sub 16 a5
magic - sub 1.4 single sub 1.6 a5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Just Registered.

Do I get an award if I'm the only international attendee?


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 1, 2010)

Woah... Mathew Goings...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Woah... Mathew Goings...



Hahaha, you called?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Do I get an award if I'm the only international attendee?



Nope.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 1, 2010)

anyone happen to be going around indiana?
I cant get ahold of sam right now so...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ok Cola,
> 
> 1. How far is the Contry Inns & Suites from the school?
> 
> ...



1. Nevermind, we figured it out...

2. Any possible discount on a room for one night?

3. We've decided get a rental car.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 2, 2010)

We're still working on the discount. How many people would be using the Hotel if it had a discount, & how many rooms would you be using (I don't see why you'd need more than 1).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> We're still working on the discount. How many people would be using the Hotel if it had a discount, & how many rooms would you be using (I don't see why you'd need more than 1).



2 people, 1 room.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 2, 2010)

Goals:

Pyraminx: win with a sub 8 avg and sub 6 single


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Goals:
> 
> Pyraminx: win with a *sub 7* avg and *sub 5* single


Fixed. Get practising


----------



## RyanO (Apr 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > Goals:
> ...



I got a few sub 7 averages and several sub 5 singles today, so maybe I can do it in competition if I'm on a hot streak.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 2, 2010)

sigh its not looking like ill get to go ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 4, 2010)

iSpinz, will you be selling anything at the comp?


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz, will you be selling anything at the comp?



Yep. Everything on my store. I will be getting new stuff too. (C4U 3x3x5, Magics, crazy 4x4's and more.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Yep. Everything on my store. I will be getting new stuff too. (C4U 3x3x5, Magics, crazy 4x4's and more.)



Could I reserve 1 black miniQJ?

Also, if it would help, I would prefer an unlubed one. Prefered, but not needed.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 4, 2010)

I put up the tentative schedule. Sizewise, this should be comparable to Cubetcha, however, the volunteer rate is lower than Cubetcha. If more people volunteer, then we'll be able to have more events, more rounds, or more people moving to the next round.

The schedule could be adjusted a bit if we have a bunch more competitors. Also, we're seeing how early we can start.

To make registration go smoother, please have exact change for your registration fee or pay online.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I put up the tentative schedule. Sizewise, this should be comparable to Cubetcha, however, the volunteer rate is lower than Cubetcha. If more people volunteer, then we'll be able to have more events, more rounds, or more people moving to the next round.
> 
> The schedule could be adjusted a bit if we have a bunch more competitors. Also, we're seeing how early we can start.
> 
> To make registration go smoother, please have exact change for your registration fee or pay online.



When you made the schedule, did you take into calculation the 5+ people I'm bringing to just judge? Also, we have to be out of there by 5:30, your only leaving 30 minutes to get all the stackmats, timers, etc. out of there, if we run late we could be really cutting it close. Although I'm not sure how strict they'll be about 5:30.

EDIT: We broke even!


----------



## Logan (Apr 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > I put up the tentative schedule. Sizewise, this should be comparable to Cubetcha, however, the volunteer rate is lower than Cubetcha. If more people volunteer, then we'll be able to have more events, more rounds, or more people moving to the next round.
> ...



You're welcome! I just signed up a few minutes ago


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Also, we have to be out of there by 5:30, your only leaving 30 minutes to get all the stackmats, timers, etc. out of there, if we run late we could be really cutting it close. Although I'm not sure how strict they'll be about 5:30.



That's basically going to be just putting everything into my bins and sorting them out later if it comes to it.

Also, I was cleaning my cube room and found some medals (http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/medals.jpg) that we can use for some events. I don't have enough to use for all of them.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Also, we have to be out of there by 5:30, your only leaving 30 minutes to get all the stackmats, timers, etc. out of there, if we run late we could be really cutting it close. Although I'm not sure how strict they'll be about 5:30.
> ...



ok so if i can go, and i cripple everyone faster than me, or as fast (sorry mini, imma have to re-break your finger xP) could i still get those medals?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Also, we have to be out of there by 5:30, your only leaving 30 minutes to get all the stackmats, timers, etc. out of there, if we run late we could be really cutting it close. Although I'm not sure how strict they'll be about 5:30.
> ...



Those medals look pretty nice! Do you only have 1 set of them?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

NO BREAKING FINGERS ALLOWED.

Also I have an important message for you on RouxCentral.

The schedule looks good Bryan!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Those medals look pretty nice! Do you only have 1 set of them?



No, more than 1. I have to dig and see exactly how many I have. But 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, and 4x4 might get them.....not sure yet.


----------



## Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz, will you be selling anything at the comp?
> ...



I guess i'll reserve a qj pyraminx then as my old (amazing) pyraminx is crippled because of Cubetcha.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

By the way' I just realized that we didn't try adding BLD, is it too late for this?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> By the way' I just realized that we didn't try adding BLD, is it too late for this?



It's on the list of potential events. We'll try to cram it in somewhere.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 5, 2010)

Will there be any more Competitions in Iowa.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> Will there be any more Competitions in Iowa.



Like any competition, it depends on the organizer. If no other organizer steps up to organize another Iowa competition, then it's dependent on Cyrus deciding to hold another competition. And organizing them is work. As much as people would like the competition closest to them to be held 4 times a year, that's a lot on the organizers.

But there'll be more competitions in Minnesota, and hopefully Chicago again. Maybe Wisconsin will have competitions again (the previous organizer quit cubing).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> It's on the list of potential events. We'll try to cram it in somewhere.



May I ask what other events are on the potential list?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> Will there be any more Competitions in Iowa.



I was considering trying to get a Fall Iowa Open 2010, it would be so easy to convince my principal, if this competition is successful, which was the hardest part for this one (so far).



miniGOINGS said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > It's on the list of potential events. We'll try to cram it in somewhere.
> ...





Registration Page said:


> Potential Events - This is used to determine interest in an event to see if it will be added during the day of the competition. There is no guarantee that these events will be held, but if you want to compete in them, you must show interest here.
> •3x3 Blindfolded
> •I want to compete in the other event (5x5 or Megaminx)



Oh, Bryan, the way the custodian & I have the layout planned is 3 6' tables with 2 stations at each, do you want me to try for 2 more stations, or will this be fine?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > It's on the list of potential events. We'll try to cram it in somewhere.
> ...



3x3 BLD and letting people do both 5x5 and Megaminx. I should enable a few others in case we have a lot of time.....any suggestions?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> any suggestions?



Square-1, Clock, 3rd round of 3x3x3.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

FMC. It wouldn't be a problem for me, but for those who have a busy schedule it probably wouldn't work.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > any suggestions?
> ...


FMC


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > any suggestions?
> ...



Yeah, that sounds good. I'd prefer the 3rd round of 3x3 the most. But we'll see how the schedule works out. But having options won't hurt. I'll even throw out Skewb there and we'll see what the interest is. anyway, these are all just options, no guarantee we'll have them.



miniGOINGS said:


> FMC. It wouldn't be a problem for me, but for those who have a busy schedule it probably wouldn't work.



FMC is slightly a pain from an organization point of view. You lose a lot of judges, you have to grade them afterwards......


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, I never really thought about that. Dies how much of a problem it is have to do with how many competitors in FMC there would be, or is it just a pain in general?

I'm sure the third 3x3 round would be the most widely accepted (and probably easiest) addition.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

Yah, I too thought the 3rd round of 3x3x3 would be the best.

Just a question, why is there only 8 people moving on to he second round for 2x2x2? 2x2x2 is such a quick event surely we could do 16.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, here's the deal with the discounts for the hotel:

For Friday - We have 10 rooms blocked for a 20%, only the first 10 rooms will get a discount, to get this discount, you have to book a room through the telephone service, 1-563-244-9922, just say you're coming for the IA Open 2010 cube competition. If you book online you won't get the discount.

For Saturday - Basically it's the same thing, except, instead of getting a 20% discount, you'll get bumped up to a better room, they have a full hotel so they can't afford to block a lot of rooms.

You also need to book before the 16th.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I'll even throw out Skewb there and we'll see what the interest is.



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4733#p4733

Ooh! Even more of a reason to do Skewb!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 12, 2010)

What will happen if i leave early and my name gets drawn for a prize or i win an event.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 12, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> What will happen if i leave early and my name gets drawn for a prize or i win an event.



We'd probably have the drawings throughout the the day. If you're not there at that moment, we'd just announce it again later. If you left completely, we'd just draw another name.

As for winning an event, you'd still be listed as first on the WCA website. If you were in an event with a medal, you wouldn't get the medal unless you were there.

I don't really have any compelling reason to rearrange the entire schedule around individual people.


----------



## Logan (Apr 15, 2010)

How many rooms are left for that discount on friday?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> How many rooms are left for that discount on friday?



We have no idea. If you want the discount, just call. If they're out, they're out. 

On another note: I have more scoresheets (like what's been used at my competitions since Wisconsin 2008). The printer made an error and let me buy the bad batch at a huge discount. So if you get a scoresheet without a 4 or 5, it'll be OK. I actually have so many that I'm splitting them with KOII, so you'll see them at their competitions too.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys, remember, if you are planning on booking a room, you have 2 days to do it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Guys, remember, if you are planning on booking a room, you have 2 days to do it.



I have everything set up for me.  Now let's just hope that it's smoooooth sailing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 16, 2010)

1 more day to get a discount...

4 more to register...


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, remember, if you are planning on booking a room, you have 2 days to do it.
> ...



WTF? You are taking a boat? I thought you were flying!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

Carson said:


> WTF? You are taking a boat? I thought you were flying!



Shhhh... It's a surprise...


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? You are taking a boat? I thought you were flying!
> ...


Oh, my bad... I won't tell anyone.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

Carson said:


> Oh, my bad... I won't tell anyone.



By the way, do you know of any rivers that connect Winnipeg and Clinton?

Is there any chance of me using a timer the night before the comp? If it helps, I'm staying at the Country Inn & Suites.


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> By the way, do you know of any rivers that connect Winnipeg and Clinton?


Your best bet.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 16, 2010)

To be honest, I think you're better of following some old underground railroad tracks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha, will do. Anything about the timers?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha, will do. Anything about the timers?



Just come early in the morning and try them out. Or cube in the lobby and hope you meet someone. I'll be at the Oak Tree Inn (I booked after I didn't hear back about the discount).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Just come early in the morning and try them out. Or cube in the lobby and hope you meet someone. I'll be at the Oak Tree Inn (I booked after I didn't hear back about the discount).



Thanks Bryan.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't you cancel the reservation Bryan?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Can't you cancel the reservation Bryan?



Nope. It was a bid through Priceline.


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

6 Days and counting... I'm trying to get in some extra practice time before this one. I have seen some decent improvement in my times for quite a few different puzzles. I am really hoping to see this all pay off in Iowa.

Anyone else trying to stuff a month's worth of practice into one week?


----------



## Logan (Apr 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> 6 Days and counting... I'm trying to get in some extra practice time before this one. I have seen some decent improvement in my times for quite a few different puzzles. I am really hoping to see this all pay off in Iowa.
> 
> Anyone else trying to stuff a month's worth of practice into one week?



OH YEAH! I'm getting good pretty fast. My grades are hurtin' a little (I have an A- in English!! ohnoes!), but I NEED TO GET SUB 30!


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

Our times for 3x3 may end up being pretty close. I was looking at your sig... my PB single is 22.xx and pb average is 29.01.


----------



## Logan (Apr 18, 2010)

wow... It's on! You, me, Iowa open...Rubik's cubes!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, looks like the Iowa Open is less than a week from now, & I still don't have CLL close to done. I'll stick with Ortega & have CLL for the fall one (which I'm planning on trying to have).


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 18, 2010)

so does regestration end at 11:59 on monday?
I might go my mom is trying to let me go somehow(she isn't telling me how and I still want to be able to register to go if possible...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 18, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> so does regestration end at 11:59 on monday?
> I might go my mom is trying to let me go somehow(she isn't telling me how and I still want to be able to register to go if possible...



It ends whenever I get around to closing it. In the future, I'll automate it in the script itself.

But when I say that it closes on April 19th, and you check on April 19th and it's closed, don't be surprised.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > so does regestration end at 11:59 on monday?
> ...


Ok
So will I be able to register after that time? it says after that, you may be limited to the events.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it looks like I'll be trying to be sub-30 for 3x3 and sub-10 for 2x2. If it's a good day I'll try for sub-20 for 3x3 and sub-5 for 2x2. I've gotten to the point where I really don't care about my times.

Can't wait though.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be trying to be sub-30 for 3x3 and sub-10 for 2x2. If it's a good day I'll try for sub-20 for 3x3 and sub-5 for 2x2. I've gotten to the point where I really don't care about my times.
> 
> Can't wait though.


yea I'm going with a sub 25 goal for 3x3 and a sub 10 for 2x2. This will be my first competition and I know I'm going to be nervous 

4 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> yea I'm going with a sub 25 goal for 3x3 and a sub 10 for 2x2. This will be my first competition and I know I'm going to be nervous
> 
> 4 DAYS!!!!!



Looks like there are going to be a lot of people around our times there. This will also be my first, and I'm nervous to, I'm the only Canadian! I really just plan on enjoying the day, making friends, having fun, and stuff like that. Wow, so close.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Goins. If you don't have anything to do at 7:30 on Saturday, there's a concert at the high school.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hey, Goins. If you don't have anything to do at 7:30 on Saturday, there's a concert at the high school.



Ok, what kind? That reminds me, the afterparty is a yes?


----------



## Logan (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Goins. If you don't have anything to do at 7:30 on Saturday, there's a concert at the high school.
> ...



What's that? Oh.
You must mean the afterlogan, because I AM the party!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Are you staying overnight on Saturday also?

Afterparty, probably.

Type, Classical, I forgot no teenager likes that stuff besides me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Are you staying overnight on Saturday also?



Me? Yes, but at a different Country Inn and Suites (right by the airport).



Cyrus C. said:


> Afterparty, probably.



Awesome, we'll be there.



Cyrus C. said:


> Type, nothing you would probably like if you're a normal teenager.



Me ≠ Normal
I might be there.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 21, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Umm....no, I bring all the stuff. But we can still call it the afterlogan.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Are you staying overnight on Saturday also?



At Logan.


----------



## Logan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


I don't think so. Unless my dad is in a REALLY good mood. 
BOO! Non-teenager stuff! All Time Low PWNS!... sorry, had to get that out.



Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Yes!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



To the afterlogan?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > yea I'm going with a sub 25 goal for 3x3 and a sub 10 for 2x2. This will be my first competition and I know I'm going to be nervous
> ...


Yea I hope I can at least get into The finals!
Idk If I'll do good enough.....
But isn't everyone shaky their first comp?
Am I right?
I look forward to racing with you
EDIT: Im going to be missing the afterlogan? darn....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Yea I hope I can at least get into The finals!
> Idk If I'll do good enough.....



Me too, although wearing the alien chicken mask could jeopardize that...



99aceofspades99 said:


> But isn't everyone shaky their first comp?
> Am I right?



Probably not everyone, but I'm sure I will be.



99aceofspades99 said:


> I look forward to racing with you



 It's on!!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I hope I can at least get into The finals!
> ...


You'll be wearing an alien chicken mask? Im jealous

And I'm the kind of person who gets real nervous at their first time (roller coasters, *rubiks cube cometitions*, ect.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> You'll be wearing an alien chicken mask? Im jealous



Yea, probably. 



99aceofspades99 said:


> And I'm the kind of person who gets real nervous at their first time (roller coasters, *rubiks cube cometitions*, ect.)



That's what...  Yea, I'm not sure if I'll be as nervous as just plain unprepared.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really unprepared. I inadvertently took a 2 week siesta getting competition bugs worked out, helping others get better, & other stuff. I'm averaging 25.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be wearing an alien chicken mask? Im jealous
> ...


Oh god I realized that last sentence I could have changed a bit lol.
Yea I'm going to feel completely unprepared too(plus the shakyness) =P


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'm really unprepared. I inadvertently took a 2 week siesta getting competition bugs worked out, helping others get better, & other stuff. I'm averaging 25.


wow I feel bad. 
That must be stressing


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

Cola, I haven't timed myself in like 2 weeks. I'm hoping that the 1 hour marathon helped my times, but I really have no idea.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope I place in the top 3 for 2x2. Considering no one sub 4 will be there like David, Justin, and so on. There will be a good chance even if I fail and get like a 6 second average, I might be okay. 

PS: Ryan, sub 6 pyraminx single please? I will try to get all your solves on tape.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 22, 2010)

There will most probably be a person from the local paper coming to take pictures. Maybe interviews.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> There will most probably be a person from the local paper coming to take pictures. Maybe interviews.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 23, 2010)

everyone...SUIT UP! (how i met your mother reference win)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> everyone...SUIT UP! (how i met your mother reference win)



I'm bringing a nice dress shirt (for the afterlogan maybe?) but I'll probably just wear a t-shirt, hoodie, and red shorts (go Tommy!!!).


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow a reporter? This is more serious than I thought...


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there anywhere where we can meet up friday night and cube/socialize?


----------



## Carson (Apr 23, 2010)

Logan said:


> Is there anywhere where we can meet up friday night and cube/socialize?



Yes, we are all coming to your place... did you not get the memo?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

@Logan: I think everyone coming on Friday will be at the Hotel, besides Bryan. You could probably post in the thread a time for you guys to meet. There's a socializing area & a pool at the hotel.

@Ace: No, it's just a small town.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm... I'm thinking that cubing > swimming, but I brought my stuff just incase. I will DEFINITALY be are the social area Friday evening/night.


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

Carson said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere where we can meet up friday night and cube/socialize?
> ...



Well i'm either sleeping in my car at a walmart or at a shady motel so... have fun!

I will probably meet with you guys at the hotel. Does it have free WiFi?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

sadly, I'm only getting driven up for the competition day =(, BUT at least I'm going!


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

How much will lunch be?(if provided)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

Logan said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I thought you were staying at the hotel?



iSpinz said:


> How much will lunch be?(if provided)



Not provided.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> How much will lunch be?(if provided)


Lets all go to a MCDONALDS


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > How much will lunch be?(if provided)
> ...



I'm going to SubWay.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


remember to eat fresh then
IMMA GET A BIGMAC


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Do American Subways have;

Sweet onion chicken teriyaki on parmesan oregano with monterey jack and -- no thanks, not toasted -- the works, and extra banana peppers -- just pepper, thanks -- and southwestern chipotle sauce. Please.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Do American Subways have;
> 
> Sweet onion chicken teriyaki on parmesan oregano with monterey jack and -- no thanks, not toasted -- the works, and extra banana peppers -- just pepper, thanks -- and southwestern chipotle sauce. Please.



Probably.


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...


no. It was like $70 with the discount.




99aceofspades99 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...


No. Get a McGangBang.



miniGOINGS said:


> Do American Subways have;
> 
> Sweet onion chicken teriyaki on parmesan oregano with monterey jack and -- no thanks, not toasted -- the works, and extra banana peppers -- just pepper, thanks -- and southwestern chipotle sauce. Please.



Yeah. They also have breakfast now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

I think only one person actually is staying at the hotel then.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I think only one person actually is staying at the hotel then.



Me?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I think only one person actually is staying at the hotel then.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Logan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


omg. What a BEAST!
Actually, we should all go to subway and to a big tower solve like Lancetheblueknight does just for fun


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Actually, we should all go to subway and to a big tower solve like Lancetheblueknight does just for fun



I'm in.


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, we should all go to subway and to a big tower solve like Lancetheblueknight does just for fun
> ...



This.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd prefer if we all didn't go to Subway. Usually they're half full during lunch hour, it would probably be rude. Save the tower's & stuff for the after party or competition.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'd prefer if we all didn't go to Subway. Usually they're half full during lunch hour, it would probably be rude. Save the tower's & stuff for the after party or competition.


lets do it in competition then. I'm not even going to the after party


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...


This.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually, are there a lot of tables? If not I may not be able to go to Subway because I need to keep a table to sell cubes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

I confirmed it was only 1 person at the hotel.



iSpinz said:


> Actually, are there a lot of tables? If not I may not be able to go to Subway because I need to keep a table to sell cubes.



At the competition, 6.


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'd prefer if we all didn't go to Subway. Usually they're half full during lunch hour, it would probably be rude. Save the tower's & stuff for the *after party* or competition.






99aceofspades99 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer if we all didn't go to Subway. Usually they're half full during lunch hour, it would probably be rude. Save the tower's & stuff for the after party or competition.
> ...



ahem!

on topic: I don't think I'll be able to go either..


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

could I like mark my 3x3's like a black dot on my Red-white-blue corners on all of them? Just to keep track of mine becuase there will probably be alot of 3x3s
EDIT: Hmm... well there are 39 people coming to the competition...


----------



## Logan (Apr 23, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> could I like mark my 3x3's like a black dot on my Red-white-blue corners on all of them? Just to keep track of mine becuase there will probably be alot of 3x3s



Write your name on a piece of paper and put it under a center cap.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> could I like mark my 3x3's like a black dot on my Red-white-blue corners on all of them? Just to keep track of mine becuase there will probably be alot of 3x3s
> EDIT: Hmm... well there are 39 people coming to the competition...



Keep them with you, or your family. And just bring your cube & back-up. No more than that is needed unless you're trading.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Logan said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > could I like mark my 3x3's like a black dot on my Red-white-blue corners on all of them? Just to keep track of mine becuase there will probably be alot of 3x3s
> ...


ok good Idea thanks


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > could I like mark my 3x3's like a black dot on my Red-white-blue corners on all of them? Just to keep track of mine becuase there will probably be alot of 3x3s
> ...


oh ok well then Ill have 3. My taiyan, A-II, and the F-II I'm getting


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

So where is everyone going to be cubing at on friday night?


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I confirmed it was only 1 person at the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I confirmed it was only 1 person at the hotel.
> ...



What's wrong?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I think he's wondering how many tables will be for spectators.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


6, like I said before.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Yeah, Bryan was right. Anyway, I asked because I just wanted to see if I could get a table easily. Guess not. 

BTW, thats a small venue.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



You realize that at some competitions, there a no tables in the competitor area?


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Bryan said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

...how big is our section of the venue?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Weren't there 6 tables at Chicago? 



miniGOINGS said:


> ...how big is our section of the venue?



I don't know the square footage but it can hold 225 people. That should be enough.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Weren't there 6 tables at Chicago?



For the competition portion. There were a bunch of tables setup in the back for people to hang out while not competing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I don't know the square footage but it can hold 225 people. That should be enough.



Ok, all the sudden I was hoping that it wasn't like, a single classroom or something. I'm about half an hour I'll be on the road to the airport. Should I bring all of my cubes (~15) or just my main + backup?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

Apparently, not many Clintonians have things to do on a Saturday. I'm wondering if it wasn't such a good idea to put an article in the paper.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Apparently, not many Clintonians have things to do on a Saturday. I'm wondering if it wasn't such a good idea to put an article in the paper.



Now the place is going to be crowded.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, not many Clintonians have things to do on a Saturday. I'm wondering if it wasn't such a good idea to put an article in the paper.
> ...



There's 76 seats for viewing. We'll bring extra's though.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



So it's like a theatre, or just a gym?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Cafetorium.

Has anyone arrived yet? Once you have, I may be able to come & hang out with you guys.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 24, 2010)

I've arrived at the Super 8 Hotel. Anyone else?


----------



## Logan (Apr 24, 2010)

I actually am staying at the country inn. Do you guys (cyrus and mini mainly) want to meet up tonight?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm at the Oak Tree Inn.



iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, not many Clintonians have things to do on a Saturday. I'm wondering if it wasn't such a good idea to put an article in the paper.
> ...



It may bring in some people, but I honest doubt the whole town is going to come out.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm at the country inn and suites if some people want to get together and cube.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm envious of you lucky country inn and suites people. lol ANYONE AT THE SUPER 8?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 24, 2010)

cant wait!  coming out at 6:30 tomorrow and will get there right at regestration


----------



## Logan (Apr 24, 2010)

Ryan and I are in the lobby right now if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2010)

I already fell asleep before any of this happened. Why didn't you guys who are staying at the Inn take advantage of the discount?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Olson - 14.62
Alex Bailey - 15.28
Ken Yan - 16.01

Ryan Olson got a 4.19 Pyraminx solve.

My daughter would've gotten a sub-2 average, but she DNF's twice. First time, she didn't start the timer so I gave her a DNF. The second one she forgot edge PLL and DNF's.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, only 4 competitors came to the afterparty.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Chris Olson - 14.62
> Alex Bailey - 15.28
> Ken Yan - 16.01
> 
> ...


LOL I got to judge Ryans 4 seconds! It was awesome! I take off the paper, and he immediatly goes "This is the kind of scramble I like"
Such an AWESOME comp.
Your daughter was good!


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 25, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Olson - 14.62
> ...


FUNFUNFUNFUNFUN


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


I KNOW Your 2 pops in your 2x2 was hilarious!
If you want the video of that, I can give it to you


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 25, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...


Nah, I'm good.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Lol You probably don't want to see your EPIC FAIL


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Well here are my goals to complete at the comp... ugh...
> 
> 2x2: sub-5 single sub-8 a5
> 3x3: sub-18 single sub 20 a5
> ...



Hmm...

2x2: sub-5 single sub-8 a5-----Nope.
3x3: sub-18 single sub 20 a5-----18.7x single---22 a5...
4x4: sub-1:30 single sub 1:45 a5---No...---Nope... 1:40 a5
3x3 OH: sub 50 single sub 1:15 a5--- 45s single----~1:15
Magic: sub 1.05 single sub 1.50 a5----no...BUT-----1.42 I WON
Pyra: sub 14 single sub 20 a5---YESSSS 8.9x---- sub 15..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone know what mini got?
well how he did?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 25, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> anyone know what mini got?
> well how he did?


He did really good. It was fun racing him over and over and over. I got a video of him solving a giant cube(feet solving) and it was cool. I also get a video of him getting a 9.09(I think....) solve on pyraminx
EDIT: I don't really have any exact times though


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 25, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know what mini got?
> ...


i wanna see dem lol


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> anyone know what mini got?



Yes, I know.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2010)

If anyone cares 2x2 was:

1st: Chris Olson (he had an awesome comp)
2nd: Alex Bailey
3rd: Jack Johnston (ME!!) 

Chris's average was like 4.6x I believe
Not sure about Alex
Mine was 5.35


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

I was soooo close to placing in one hand. Kinda close in 2x2x2.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you know...

...60% of the female competitors came back to my hotel room? That must be a record that Kian Barry will surely break some day.
...I'm seriously considering charging much more for people who add the day of?
...it was held in a cafetorium? 
...you can send out an e-mail telling people to bring exact change to speed up registration, and they'll gladly ignore it?
...I may consider charging people to make change (but probably not)?
...people from Canada carry a lot of ones and fives?
...more people talk to my wife at competitions than talk to me?
...people just assume you're going to bring in food? We weren't allowed to bring it in as a organizers, but individuals could.
...if you announce who's going to the next round, people will not listen and come up and ask you who's going to the next round?
...Cyrus and I were #11 and #12 in Round 2 of 3x3?
...and we took the top 10 to the final?
...in Lancaster, WI, the street in front of City Hall turns into a one-way for a single block?
...my whole family has WCA ID's now?
...people wished they would've won the drawings? (The fact that they wanted to win was pointed out to me multiple times, IT MUST BE TRUE!)
...my three-year-old trash talked another competitor?
...my six-year-old had a sub-2 single?
...but no average because the delegate DNF'd her for not properly starting the timer?
...the Oak Tree Inn has "free" breakfast, but they're really reluctant to tell you about it?
...but they have awesome water pressure?
...my GPS, Google Maps, and Mapquest suggest three different routes to Clinton from Rochester?


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you know...?

I got a 18.15 3x3 solve?
on tape?
Clinton, Iowa is very difficult to drive through with all the one way roads you GPS doesn't know about?
On the way home I swear I saw Shane Rowland driving?
Is that legal?
I got 3rd in 2x2 with a 5.35 average?
There was a Feliks Zemdegs look-a-like?
My dad asked me if I wanted to go to Minnesota Open?
My dad is the worst camera man ever?
So I just grabbed my tripod?
Riley failed 3x3 2nd Round because he used my cube my accident?
FII=<333
Jason's mom knew F2L?


----------



## Logan (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got home. SOOOO much driving. I'll do my did you knows tomarrow.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Chris Olson - 14.62
> Alex Bailey - 15.28
> Ken Y*u*an - 16.01
> 
> ...


Is my name really that hard to spell?
Oh well, at least I placed.....


----------



## RyanO (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you know...?

...I tied my offical 3x3 PB average
...I'm ranked #2 in the USA at pyraminx single
...Alex Bailey hates that he got 2nd in 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4
...I got my first official sub 20 3x3 single
...Not many people came to the afterLogan
...I left my cube at the restaurant and had to drive 45 minutes to get it back
...I almost made it through the whole competition without DNFing but blew it in 3x3 finals


----------



## aronpm (Apr 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> On the way home I swear I saw Shane Rowland driving?
> Is that legal?



He's deaf, not blind. Being deaf shouldn't impair your ability to drive.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 25, 2010)

Shane has 13.61 single and 43.98 a5? Whaaaaaaaat? :confused:


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Really?? What If someone blew their horn signaling him that he was about to hit another driver? Police Sirens perhaps? Ambulance sirens?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 25, 2010)

Slowpoke22 said:


> Shane has 13.61 single and 43.98 a5? Whaaaaaaaat? :confused:



How the hell is that possible?!?!:confused:


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Read the Baltimore Spring Open 2010 thread for an answer to that...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Slowpoke22 said:
> 
> 
> > Shane has 13.61 single and 43.98 a5? Whaaaaaaaat? :confused:
> ...



It's possible if you set up your scramble...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

DYK...

....not many people went to the after logan, & those that did weren't staying overnight? 
....the two clintonians competing won both won the first drawing?
....I missed placing in OH by 1 second if my calculations are correct?
....I did really good in 2x2x2 because I didn't practice 3x3x3 at all the past week?
....I still didn't place with the 5.49 average I got?
....even though Bryan says none of the door prizes were Haiyans, Rohan is still convinced he won a Haiyan?
....I'm really tempted to make a certificate that says I got 4th in 2x2x2 & OH? 
....I scrambled for every event?
....that thanks to most of Roosevelt thinking I'd fail, or all the competitors would vandalize the school, an Iowa Open Fall wouldn't be hard.


----------



## aplarsen (Apr 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ...my three-year-old trash talked another competitor?


She soooo trash talked! And she STARTED it!

It was really fun to give her a 10-second lead on Magic and then try to beat her. You have a delightful family, Bryan. I hope they all enjoyed the trip, including the children's museum.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, another!

....we were planning on having a 36-way tie?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 25, 2010)

did someone get this trash talk on film?


----------



## Carson (Apr 25, 2010)

*MISSING*

One Black Mini QJ 4x4.... original stickers. The print on the logo sticker is pretty worn, but some ink is still visible. If you somehow ended up with this cube, let me know and I will arrange for shipping back to me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know what mini got?
> ...



Thank's.  I loved racing, sooooo many sub-20's. The big cube was awesome... Pyraminx was fun, but I'm not going to get into it. DYK to come.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ...people from Canada carry a lot of ones and fives?



HAHAHAHA.



Bryan said:


> ...Cyrus and I were #11 and #12 in Round 2 of 3x3?
> ...and we took the top 10 to the final?



I can not believe I JUST made it.



Bryan said:


> ...people wished they would've won the drawings? (The fact that they wanted to win was pointed out to me multiple times, IT MUST BE TRUE!)



'Cept me. 

Did You Know...
-I'm faster with a stackmat than spacebar?
-I totally FAILED 2x2, but am still ranked better in 2x2 than 3x3?
-On my second 2x2 solve, I screwed up the first layer TWICE?
-On my third 2x2 solve, I screwed up the first layer AGAIN?
-I made up a Pyraminx method intuitively and was sub-20 after a little while?
-When in doubt, J Perm it out?
-I was like sub-22 the night before the comp at the hotel?
-I had 3 unofficial sub-18 singles (17.97, 17.78, 16.56)?
-The 16.56 was non lucky, but DNF'd by an M-slice?
-I had only 1 penalty the entire competition (23.xx + 2 = 25.xx)?
-The +2 started off my second round?
-I had only official sub-22 single (18.08)?
-It was the second solve of the second round, right after the +2?
-All 3 of my 3x3 averages were 24.x7?
-It was awesome?
-I need to practice?
-ALL of my judges knew I use Roux?
-Even my 2x2 judges?
-I came in 10th place for all 3 rounds of 3x3?
-I came in 11th for 2x2 with all of my fails?


----------



## Logan (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you know...

...that I got an official sub-30 average?
...that Iowa has really good waffles?
...that people from Canadia think American money is "cheap" and "papery"?
...that when you someone says that someone dropped your cube, you subconsciously think your cube sucks and do worse?
...that my average went up by >5 secs in the second round because of this? <- an excuse
...that someone can spend 10 secs looking for the orange on a lan lan 2x2?
...that I got a PB single of 21.xx in practice?
...that Carson lost a 4x4? 
...that Mini was the only Canadian?
...that tower solves are fun when you have hidden crap cubes?
...that I won a drawing when I was gone?
...that Bryan scared the crap out of me when he said he drew another name since I was gone?
...that my type A II is amazing?
...so is Ryan's A V?
...that 7-11's are REALLY shady in Iowa at 3 am?
...that mini can solve pyra sub 20 with his own algs?
...when in doubt, J-perm it out?


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you know...
-In all final rounds, I either placed 3rd or 6th?
-My cube exploded on my very first solve?
-I had to solve a pyraminx twice in one scramble?
-My 2x2 times are scary consistent?
-This competition is the first time I've competed with the taiyan?
-My brother would have won the competition with no trouble (sad as it may seem to reflect upon myself)?
-Although it was surprising to most that I was making 14 second solves in the finals, I had been doing them in practice all day?
-Chicago needs another competition?
-I somehow managed not to DNF a magic solve?
-I hate A-perms?
-I was shaking in the second round, but not in the finals?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2010)

Logan said:


> ...that people from Canadia think American money is "cheap" and "papery"?



It is!!!



Logan said:


> ...that I got a PB single of 21.xx in practice?



I remember that, was pretty awesome.



Logan said:


> ...that tower solves are fun when you have hidden crap cubes?



My dad's...



Logan said:


> ...that mini can solve pyra sub 20 with his own algs?



Not on Ryan's. It doesn't have red.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

DYK...

...a judge forgot to take the cube once, & only took the score sheet, & Carson had to call him back?
...my mother & Goins' mother talked to each other a lot?
...apparently he also refers to me as Pepsi?
...the cafetorium wasn't small, it was cozy?

I keep thinking of more.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ...a judge forgot to take the cube once, & only took the score sheet, & Carson had to call him back?



That happened 2 feet in front of me. It was interesting...



Cyrus C. said:


> ...my mother & Goins' mother talked to each other a lot?



I've heard so many "Cyrus' mom said...".



Cyrus C. said:


> ...apparently he also refers to me as Pepsi?



Once or twice.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

...Mrs. Ink still looks like Chester.
...Jason's store always had the colour people DIDN'T want, according to Ches- I mean Jason's mom.
...I'm starting to get worried about Goins beating me.
...While scrambling I was thinking to myself "hmm, there's no cubes on the table... do we need more scramblers? No. More judges? No. We need faster competitors."
...The custodians grandson took my best 2x2x2.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 25, 2010)

Were the scrambles saved? I'm interested in the last pyraminx scramle mostly.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 25, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Were the scrambles saved? I'm interested in the last pyraminx scramle mostly.



Not for any specific reason of course...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ....not many people went to the after logan, & those that did weren't staying overnight?
> ....the two clintonians competing won both won the first drawing?



The first one, did they take a survey or anything? I was never asked, but my kids don't really like Chinese food.
The second one, they were the first people to register and prepay, and only 15 people prepaid, so the chances of winning were pretty high.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 26, 2010)

Carson said:


> *MISSING*
> 
> One Black Mini QJ 4x4.... original stickers. The print on the logo sticker is pretty worn, but some ink is still visible. If you somehow ended up with this cube, let me know and I will arrange for shipping back to me.



Found, Black Mini QJ 4x4. Smells like Taco Bell.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > ....not many people went to the after logan, & those that did weren't staying overnight?
> ...



Among a random group of people at the competition, most thought a buffet was best.


Bryan said:


> The second one, they were the first people to register and prepay, and only 15 people prepaid, so the chances of winning were pretty high.


Yah, but it still was cool.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Ryan, it doesn't really matter. It was probably just 2 moves . Wow, 17th in the World and 2nd in the US! Amazing Pyraminx single! I knew it was fast, but I so happy for you.

Cyrus, don't worry, you have plenty more chances of getting good solves in comp than me (because I might not be at one for a while now). But after I get a stackmat, sticker my F-II, and learn CMLL, I'm hoping for sub-18 soon.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus, don't worry, you have plenty more chances of getting good solves in comp than me (because I might not be at one for a while now). But after I get a stackmat, sticker my F-II, and learn CMLL, I'm hoping for sub-18 soon.



All of my official times beat yours still, I'm fine with forum racing, but I'm getting into 2x2x2 & putting 3x3x3 on the back burner 'til a bit before Rochester, I want to place in 2x2x2 there.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> All of my official times beat yours still



lolnottrue



Please tell me that someone has my 18 on tape.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > All of my official best times & averages beat yours still
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Fixed.



18.08 > 18.15

...somehow...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed.
> ...



...I thought I got a 17.xy at Chicago.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ryan, it doesn't really matter. It was probably just 2 moves . Wow, 17th in the World and 2nd in the US! Amazing Pyraminx single! I knew it was fast, but I so happy for you.



It wasn't 2 moves. I would have the WR if it was. It was ~8 moves if I recall.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks like Cyrus and I have the same best 3x3 single solve at 18.15.

No way Cyrus! I will make sure you don't place at Minnesota! lol 

There was an odd number of sub 6 2x2 solvers at Iowa...


----------



## JackJ (Apr 26, 2010)

*Sigh 

My friends didn't clap for my 18.

But then again, one of my friends won this comp. Snobby sub-15 stuck ups!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

I didn't see you're 18! I would have clapped though.

I just remembered it was Erik.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 26, 2010)

nobody clapped for my 14.....they were just shocked that i actually made one...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha, should I post the vid of my fail 15 followed by a 10 on 2x2?


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 26, 2010)

i wish i had videos of my solves.....no one ever cares....


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 26, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> i wish i had videos of my solves.....no one ever cares....


I have some of your solves on tape


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 26, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > i wish i had videos of my solves.....no one ever cares....
> ...


Yay!!  Someone cares!


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ...60% of the female competitors came back to my hotel room? That must be a record that Kian Barry will surely break some day.



Don't get the ladies too excited now. I wouldn't want to be a heartbreaker.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyrus, I have your 40.69 OH solve on tape.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus, I have your 40.69 OH solve on tape.



Sweet. Can you send it to me? That was a really good solve, if it was 2H I probably could've Sub-18'ed it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Sweet. Can you send it to me? That was a really good solve, if it was 2H I probably could've Sub-18'ed it.



Sure. I'm actually uploading some vids to YouTube now. If you want I could put it on, and set it to private for now if you want.

EDIT: My mom took it, and it starts at 16 seconds already. You can't really see much of the solve from that far back.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

EDIT: I forgot one did you know...

-Karate Chop +2?

[youtube]TMVC8-k2dv0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Logan (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot this!

Did you know...

...that a bunch of kids asked Ryan, Mini, and I for our autographs at the hotel... AND WE GAVE IT TO THEM!


----------



## RyanO (Apr 26, 2010)

Logan said:


> I can't believe I forgot this!
> 
> Did you know...
> 
> ...that a bunch of kids asked Ryan, Mini, and I for our autographs at the hotel... AND WE GAVE IT TO THEM!



I forgot about that too. So funny.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2010)

Some pictures took pictures and posted them:

http://kristianfosse.smugmug.com/Events/20100424-Cube-Competition/11951717_esvqw#846623535_bUv6Q


----------



## xspamx (Apr 27, 2010)




----------

